# Pcd - 12/14



## jj007 (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone else? :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Look forward to meeting you :thumbup:


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm scheduled for 12/14 as well!


----------



## jj007 (Jul 22, 2004)

Just wanted to extend a thanks to everyone at the PCD for a great delivery experience on 12/14!! It was a great time!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Glad you had a great time.

Enjoy your new BMW!


----------

